# drawn anonymous warrior



## usmagen (Jan 24, 2008)

an old drawing of mine when office work got super boring. pen + photoshop. 

internetz to whoever can give this buddy a new name!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 25, 2008)

this sounds weird but what  about arshield or armusk?


----------



## usmagen (Feb 27, 2008)

mmmkei +10 internetz for u good sir!


----------



## Rebound (Mar 1, 2008)

How about John?


----------



## fischju (Mar 1, 2008)

How about Anonymous?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 1, 2008)

Chet McCockinmouth!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Mar 10, 2008)

Mr. Drawnwell.


----------



## Moots (Mar 11, 2008)

Lorenzo of Mesintia, commander of the 43rd mounted division, conquerer of Seteria, destroyer of cities, ravager of women, cleaver of skulls. Father of three.


----------



## Dylan (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow thats awesome. I really dig that drawing.


----------

